
How these communist-era Apple II clones helped shape central Europe's IT sector - campuscodi
http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-these-communist-era-apple-ii-clones-helped-shape-central-europes-it-sector/
======
idleworx
Ahh, a trip down memory lane. That's how my passion for programming started,
on an HC computer. Those were the days when you could boot up right into
BASIC.

